# Show only partial sums in pivot table



## PawelOrlinski (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am working on a pivot table. In one column I need to show only partial sums. Is there any way to do it?

Thanks in advance,
Paweł


----------



## julianwi (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi PawelOrlinski, could you explain in more Detail what you mean? How should the partial sums be calculated? May you upload your worksheet here?


----------



## PawelOrlinski (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is the screenshot of my worksheet:

Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdj?? i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 021baf0163798.png

Each team should complete 30 tasks. I would like change column TaskLeft i such a way that number of task left for team are still visible, but not visible for people. This would be perfect:

Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdj?? i obrazków bez rejestracji! - c9a03258a632d.png


----------



## julianwi (Jul 30, 2013)

You may want to check this blog-post: Detecting Total, Subtotal and Hierarchy Levels in PowerPivot | Javier Guillén - it explains how to detect different levels (totals, subtotals) in a measure. Using Javier's advice it should be easy just to return blank on the single-person-Level (hasonevalue=1)


----------



## PawelOrlinski (Jul 30, 2013)

Works perfect for multiple teams, however doesn't work at all with one-person teams. :/


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jul 30, 2013)

this one should give you a more clear idea of what formulas to use with each case:
HASONEVALUE vs. ISFILTERED vs. HASONEFILTER « PowerPivotPro


----------



## PawelOrlinski (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot julianwi and miguel.escobar!! HASONEFILTER() WORKS BRILLIANT!


----------

